#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Basestation Am-5g16 16dbi 120º ou Nanostation M5 16dbi atender cliente 3 a 15km

## Marcao

Ola Amigos, estou com uma duvida e quero o melhor para minha rede.


tenho uma torre na area rural, e a torre esta encima do morro, quero atender clientes ate uns 15 km e preciso de um painel que me atende tranquilo

lembrando que minha rede e toda ubiquit (exeto concentrador que e microtik  :Smile:  )

umas pessoas me indica nanostation outros basestation

que vcs me indicam??

----------


## guiggoo

15 km e meio longe pra atender em painel simples . Tenho alguns clientes em base 20dbi mais Rocket m5 a 7,5km e às vezes me arrependo de ter pego esses . 

Mais , se vai colocar assim mesmo , indicado seria um painel de 60 ou 90graus . Mais Rocket . 

Ou começa com uma nano M5 , 

Painel de 120 para longas distâncias não é indicado . 

Na vdd , nessa distância tudo e meio complicado .

----------


## Marcao

Obrigado Guiggoo, então aqui tem um pessoal, que esta usando aquelas antenas da aquario quem tem braço (tipo da sky mais nenor) om nano loco M5, tem ficado excelente. vi um instalação de 11 km e -65db. ccq -95.

a minha intenção maior no post e saber custo e beneficio  :Smile:

----------


## guiggoo

Vc diz que colocam a nano no meio de um prato/disco ?

----------


## sphreak

> Vc diz que colocam a nano no meio de um prato/disco ?


.

.

----------


## rubem

Usando LHG 24dBi em 15km vai ter sinal lá por -70dBm, dá pra MCS12.

Se tiver setorial de 20dBi já dá pra MCS13, melhora um pouco, mas se quiser vender planos de 10Mbps pra cima vai precisar CPE de 27dBi ou mais nos clientes, sai caro demais pra eles (LHG 124dBi é barata, perto do preço de PowerBeam).

----------


## guiggoo

Oxi ....

----------


## Marcao

> .
> 
> .


tão usando muito dessa parábola da aquário, usando SXT MICROTICK ou nano loco M5

----------


## alexrock

> tão usando muito dessa parábola da aquário, usando SXT MICROTICK ou nano loco M5


Seria homologado usar isso dessa forma?

----------


## sphreak

> Seria homologado usar isso dessa forma?


Homologação é de componentes e não da forma de utilização.

----------


## wala

> tão usando muito dessa parábola da aquário, usando SXT MICROTICK ou nano loco M5


Mais interessando usar esse produto da mikrotik LDF 5
Dual chain 5GHz system for long distance links with satellite offset dish antennas 

Esse tem um custo baixo e usa uma parabola de tv tipo sky claro que se acha a rodo por ai.

----------


## alexrock

> Homologação é de componentes e não da forma de utilização.


Entao posso usar qualquer tipo de elemente passivo (mesmo sem homologacao) com um elemente ativo homologado?
Tipo uma parabola da Sky adaptada?

----------


## sphreak

> Entao posso usar qualquer tipo de elemente passivo (mesmo sem homologacao) com um elemente ativo homologado?
> Tipo uma parabola da Sky adaptada?


Parábola da SKY é homologada sim. Como "refletor passivo". A questão é que a offset utilizada por TV via satélite não é homologada para SCM entendeu? Que em caso de uma fiscalização, principalmente aquela inicial de provedor, pode dar encheção. 

Mas essa offset da Aquário com suporte para CPE é homologada para SCM sim. Assim como os outros modelos de offset da Aquário para alimentador simples e alimentado DP de 5.8Ghz são perfeitamente homologadas.

A questão aí é, como disse no post anterior, a homologação dos componentes. E não! Para uso profissional não pode sair por aí utilizando qualquer folha de zinco como refletor. Mas, como afirmei antes, a offset da Aquário em discussão aqui pode ser montada em conjunto com qualquer CPE homologada. Assim como ela é utilizada com Rockets, RBs, Bullets, etc etc

----------

